# DIY Bristlenose cave



## Kelly (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi. 
I am looking to get a pair of Bristlenoses and wondered if anybody had any tips on how I can make a cave or something for them? I'm a bit nervous about doing something wrong so any help would be great. I picked a load of bits of slate up from a beach and wondered if that would work
Thanks, Kelly


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Mostly what I use is 2 inch pvc pipe cut into 6 inch lengths with caps at one end. Bristlenose will breed in just about anything. Make sure you have plenty of driftwood and make several caves as the male will pick out the one he likes best. I even had them to breed under the wood.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

Sure, your slate will work. Just stack it up and make a cave. Or as susankat says, cut and cap some PVC pipe. You can glue anything you like to the outside of it to make it pretty or reef/lake/stream like. You can use GE silicone 2 from your local hardware stores, Walmart, etc. Just make sure it's pure silicone. (read the label) Heck, you can even lay a glass on it's side. 

Good luck with your BN's


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have 9 pleco tanks so most of the time the cheapest way to go is best. I don't particularly like using rocks as caves as plecos tend to dig out the substrate beneath the rocks and can cause damage to the fish.

<a href="http://s49.photobucket.com/user/susankat55/media/Tanks/DSC07134.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f283/susankat55/Tanks/DSC07134.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC07134.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s49.photobucket.com/user/susankat55/media/Tanks/DSC07120.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f283/susankat55/Tanks/DSC07120.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC07120.jpg"/></a>

I have even used broken flower pots
<a href="http://s49.photobucket.com/user/susankat55/media/DSC05551_zpsd3d8a389.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f283/susankat55/DSC05551_zpsd3d8a389.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC05551_zpsd3d8a389.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Kelly (Dec 18, 2012)

Would a old candle holder work? Its like a big glass bowl? 
Will driftwood be safe with my livebearers? Sorry for the questions, never attempted to breed egg layers before
Thanks for all the replies, susankat your tank looks real good


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Kelly said:


> Would a old candle holder work? Its like a big glass bowl?
> Will driftwood be safe with my livebearers? Sorry for the questions, never attempted to breed egg layers before
> Thanks for all the replies, susankat your tank looks real good



That would work fine, just make sure its good and clean. Driftwood is fine with livebearers and the bns need it. They rasp on it and it helps with their digestion. You can use any driftwood as long as it is hardwood so it won't break down to fast. It will cause tannins in the water but personally I like it but many don't. Carbon in your filter will help remove it along with water changes

No problem on the questions as that is what we are here for, to help each other out.

thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 18, 2012)

I went and bought a pair today  I have 1 black male and a gold female. Ended up buying the cave from the shop, they had already bred the two I bought so I got the cave they used. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That's cool, shouldn't be too long then.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Product Categories Pleco Caves Archive | Nature's Replica

I want to get some of these for my pair.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 18, 2012)

They look really cool. They made mine at the shop. I'm still waiting for my pair to go near the cave though. Even my guppies are too scared to go in it at the moment haha


----------

